
Travis Kalanick is joining the real estate startup City Storage Systems as CEO - mark-ruwt
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/20/17145032/travis-kalanick-uber-new-job-ceo-real-estate-startup-city-storage-systems
======
an4rchy
Is this a startup or just an old-school company rebranded as a startup?
Couldn't find a website for them (unless it's storage racks).

